# Pooch Test, Do You Think Either Doe is Pregnant?



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 29, 2012)

Both have been with my buck since mid October. Mei had one noticeable heat around Nov 14, & my buck, Tonka, was mounting her (not sure whether or not he got the job done though). Zoe hasnt had a noticeable heat, & I havent seen Tonka show much interest in her, but I figured id post on here anyway. What are your guesses for either or both???

Doe 1: Zoe






Doe 2: Mei


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 30, 2012)

Zoe looks bred to me and Mei is more questionable, but being you saw her in standing heat on Nov. 14th, she would only be 2 weeks bred, I was say she is bred also. 
Repost some new pictures in 3 or so weeks.


----------

